# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Rita Ora

## shigjeta

*Rita Ora: Permes muzikes dua te tregoj prejardhjen shqiptare*


Rita Ora, nje kengetare 21-vjecare shqiptare nga Kosova, e cila ka lidhur kontrate me kompanine muzikore Roc Nation, qe drejtohet nga reperi i madh Jay-Z. Publiku i gjere, per here te pare e kane pare ate ne spotin e kenges Over te kengetarit te njohur Drake. Rita ka nje histori mjaft te pasur muzikore, pavaresisht moshes se saj te re. Ne dhjetor, ajo bashkepunoi me DJ Fresh per kengen e tij te re, Hot Right Now, e cila eshte ngjitur ne majat e top listave muzikore britanike. Rita beson ne paraqitjen ne castin e duhur. Prandaj, eshte me se e drejte qe ajo tani eshte duke finalizuar albumin e saj te pare pas suksesit te arritur me hitin e saj me te fundit. Uebsajti muzikor hypetrak.com ka biseduar me te ne lidhje me jeten e saj, futjen e saj ne industrine muzikore, kalimin te Roc Nation dhe per shume gjera te tjera. Ju sjellim intervisten e Rita Ores te perkthyer ne shqip. 

*A mund te prezantoheni per lexuesit tane?* 

Une quhem Rita Ora, jam kengetare dhe tekstshkruese nen kontrate me Roc Nation, dhe e dua muziken. 

*Ju keni lindur ne Kosove, jeni rritur ne Britani te Madhe, dhe jeni nen kontrate me nje kompani muzikore amerikane. A mund te ndani me ne disa detaje nga jeta juaj?* 

Une vij nga nje qytet i vogel, i quajtur Prishtine, i cili eshte kryeqytet i Kosoves. Qe te dy prinderit e mi vijne prej atje. Jam zhvendosur ne Londer kur isha vetem nje vjec dhe nuk jam larguar nga ketu qe atehere, pervec gjate pushimeve. Kur kam ardhur ketu, une sigurisht qe nuk e kam kuptuar se cfare pengesash eshte dashur te kalonin prinderit e mi ne fillim. Ata eshte dashur te mesojne nje gjuhe te re, te gjejne pune per te mbeshtetur familjen. Padyshim qe nuk ka qene e lehte te rritesh ketu, por te gjitha keto jane kaluar lehte me dashuri dhe kujdes te madh, pasi une dhe familja ime jemi shume te lidhur mes njeri-tjetrit. Une flas shqip mjaft mire, pasi qe komunikojme ne kete gjuhe ne shtepi dhe eshte gjuha meme. Kjo me ndihmon mua ne muzike, sepse me shtyn qe te perpiqem me shume dhe qe te largohemi nga shtepia qe na ka dhene shteti. Une nuk kam dashur qe familja ime te jetoje me aty. Edhe pse une ende nuk kam bere ndonje gje, kjo me nxit, me motivon dhe me rrit moralin per pune. Une kam shumecka per te treguar. Kur njeriu ka jete te perkryer, atehere ska shume per te treguar. 

*A e keni pasur gjithmone mbeshtetjen e prinderve ne perzgjedhjen e karrieres suaj?* 

Nena ime me ka mbeshtetur. Sa per babane, ai gjithmone ka dashur qe une ta ndjek endrren time. Natyrisht, secili prind deshiron qe femija i tij te jete i lumtur me jeten e tij. Babai im, megjithate, deshironte qe une te ndiqja nje rruge me tradicionale. Ai eshte nje burre tradicional kosovar. Keshtu eshte edhe nena ime, por ata kane personalitete te ndryshme. Prandaj, ata kalojne shume mire mes tyre. Nena ime eshte me e hapur, pelqen te beje qejf, kurse babai preferon te ndjeke nje rruge te caktuar. 

*A mundoheni te tregoni prejardhjen nepermjet muzikes suaj?*

Po. Ne jemi nje vend shume patriotik. Nuk ka shume kosovare qe po bejne gjera te medha, sepse ne nuk kemi shume mundesi per te bere dicka. Shteti yne eshte shume i vogel, keshtu qe ne vertet nuk kemi mjaft raste per te depertuar ne bote. Prandaj, nese njeri prej nesh arrin dicka, ne duhet ta mbajme flamurin per te gjithe te tjeret. 

*Kush ju frymezon ne muzike?* 

Me shume jam frymezuar nga muzika britanike. Muzika kosovare eshte po ashtu shume e mire, por eshte me shume tradicionale. Atje perdoret nje llojllojshmeri me e madhe e instrumenteve. E njejta strukture melodike, te njejtat akorde. Eshte nje tipar i dukshem atje qe i dallon instrumentet tradicionale kosovare. Shpresoj qe do te mund ti inkorporoj ato ne kenget e mia, edhe pse ne te vertete nuk eshte specialiteti im, por do te mundohem pasi vij nga atje. Ju mbase mund te degjoni tinguj dhe fjale shqipe aty-ketu. Por, meqenese nuk eshte dicka qe e bej me se miri, sdua te provoj ta bej shume. Une do ta perfaqesoj vendin duke bere dicka qe e di se mund ta bej mjaft mire. 

*Si ndodhi kalimi juaj tek Roc Nation?* 

Eshte bere pa zhurme. Njerezit mendojne se une kam dale ne skenen muzikore vetem permes kenges se re te DJ Fresh, por e verteta eshte se une kam pothuajse tre vjet qe jam pjese e Roc Nation. Une tani jam 21 vjec dhe kam nenshkruar kontraten kur kam mbushur 18 vjec. Gjate ketyre tre vjeteve, une kam qene ne kerkim te vetvetes. Rreth meje kam nje shef te mrekullueshem dhe shume njerez qe jane deshmuar ne industrine e muzikes, duke me udhezuar te clirohem, te gjej vetveten dhe te kem durim. Une thosha, Cka? Dua te dal me ndonje kenge. Dua te bej dicka. Mua nuk me interesonte se cfare do te ishte, vetem doja te kisha dicka ne treg. Kurse ata me thoshin, Ki durim dhe ki besim tek ne. Dhe pata. Keshtu, i shfrytezova keta tre vjet te zhvillohesha, te kaloja disa gjera, dhe jam rritur, keshtu qe tani une ndjej sa ka ardhur koha e duhur per te publikuar muziken time. Marreveshja me Roc Nation eshte kontrata ime e pare muzikore. Para se te bija ne syte e Roc Nation, une kendoja shume. Kur isha 14 vjece kisha nje marreveshje me nje njeri te quajtur Martin Teriffie, i cili me lejonte te perdorja studion e tij falas dhe me shikonte teksa perparoja ne muzike. Zbuluesit e talenteve vinin e shkonin vazhdimisht. U bera e dukshme vetem qe ata te me shikonin apo qe te vinte ndokush te me kerkonte. Plani i Martinit natyrisht ishte te bente muziken per mua dhe te me ndihmonte te nenshkruaja nje kontrate me ndonje kompani. Kjo nuk funksionoi, por une takova shume njerez gjate asaj periudhe. Nje prej njerezve qe kam takuar ishte Brynee, e cila ishte zbuluese talentesh per Universal ate kohe, dhe ajo e njihte Jai Brown-in, i cili punon me Jay-Z. Ju e dini qe Jay-Z drejton Roc Nation bashke me TyTy dhe Jai-n. Brynee me tha: Eshte nje person te cilin dua te te njoftoj. Ajo me njoftoi me Jai-n nepermjet telefonit. Ajo ishte koha kur Roc Nation sapo kishte filluar. Sapo ata i rregulluan letrat per fillimin e punes ne kompani, ai praktikisht me mori ne Nju Jork. Une i takova te gjithe personelin dhe sigurova kontraten e pare muzikore. Ne fund te fundit, ishte vetem pritja e castit te duhur. Une vertet besoj ne castin e duhur, ne kembengulje dhe durim, dhe ne marrjen e vendimeve te duhura. 

*Si eshte puna me albumin tuaj te pare? A ka ndonje koncept apo teme speciale pas tij?* 

Po, ka nje koncept aty. E tera ka te beje me te ndjerit mire. Eshte albumi im i pare dhe nuk dua ti zhgenjej njerezit, sepse nuk ndihem e fuqishme sa duhet. Une dua qe njerezit ta shijojne muziken time. Une dua te bej muzike shume te sinqerte. Keshtu qe sinqeriteti eshte tema kryesore e albumit tim. Une nuk po flas me metafora, por po behem e sinqerte me vetveten dhe ne tekste te kengeve. Eshte nje kenge ne albumin tim qe quhet Party & Bullshit, e cila ne kuptimin e plote te fjales ka te beje me festa dhe marrezi te ndryshme (qesh). Pastaj eshte kenga tjeter e mrekullueshme e quajtur R.I.P, e cila eshte shkruar nga Drake. Kenga ka te beje me vajzat qe marrin ne dore punen e tyre, qe jane te sinqerta me vetveten, dhe qe ua bejne me dije meshkujve se cfare deshirojne vertet. Shume frymezuese per femrat. Por, albumi im nuk eshte vetem rreth ketyre gjerave. Une gjithashtu paraqes anen time te ndjeshme, dhe tregoj edhe se si kam deshtuar ne dashuri. Ashtu sic ju thashe, ka shume sinqeritet ne kete album. 

*A ka ndonje bashkepunim ne album dhe kush jane producentet qe kane punuar ne te?* 

Une u jam shume mirenjohese te gjithe njerezve qe kane kontribuar ne kete album. Chase N Status, Stargate, The-Dream, Drake, Sia dhe une kemi shkruar disa kenge, jam shume e lumtur. Kam nje bashkepunim me Tinie Tempah. Kjo kenge eshte shume e rendesishme per mua, pasi qe une nuk dua ta harroj Britanine, vetem sepse kam kontrate me nje kompani amerikane. Une ende jam e lidhur me Britanine, ngaqe jam rritur ketu. Edhe kompania ka insistuar qe une te ruaj lidhjet me Britanine, ndonese i gjithe albumi eshte incizuar ne SHBA. Ju jeni paraqitur ne videospotet e Drake dhe Jay-Z. A mund te presim paraqitje te njerezve te tjere ne spotet tuaja? Une shpresoj qe po. Me se shumti dua qe ne ndonje spot timin te jete Jay-Z. Ne pergjithesi, une nuk zgjedh shume kur vjen puna aty. Kushdo qe deshiron te vije dhe te jete pjese e spoteve te mia mund te vije, varesisht nga tema e spotit, natyrisht. 

*Ju gjithashtu keni nje histori ne film. A jeni perfshire ne ndonje projekt filmik se fundmi?* 

Askush nuk e di per kete! Une nuk e di se si i keni gjetur keto informata. Bravo! Kur isha 14 apo 15 vjece, une kam luajtur rolin e nje vajze te vogel shqiptare qe shkon ne Londer se bashku me vellane e saj per te kerkuar motren e tyre, pas vdekjes se nenes se tyre. Ishte nje film me nje ngjarje te shkelqyeshme. Chuck D gjithashtu ishte ne ate film, njeri mjaft komik. Une e dua aktrimin. Por, tani jam e perqendruar vetem ne muzike. Kam tre vjet qe po punoj ne kete drejtim, keshtu qe mendja ime eshte vetem tek muzika. Por, sigurisht, ne plan e kam ta vazhdoj edhe kete karriere. 

*Ndonje fjale te fundit?* 

Faleminderit qe me intervistuat. Albumi im i pare do te dale ne treg gjate ketij viti. Synoj qe ta publikoj ne shtator. Singla ime e pare R.I.P do te dale dikur gjate dy muajve te ardhshem. Tregimi im do te shpaloset ngadale, pasi incizimi i albumit ka marre shume kohe. Ky album do te thote shume per mua, keshtu qe duhet te behet sic duhet, sben ndryshe. 

_Koha Jone_

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Ne brixton qeka rrit kjo goca qe kendoka hip hop?
Apo ne hackney?

lol

S'doli nje muzikante tamam andej nga anet tona si ajo prima donna qe ishte e famshme se ja harrova dhe emrin.

Na kane mbyt keta hip hopistat .

----------


## white_snake

bravo i qofte.
Ka bere goxha arritje edhe nuk e mohon prejardhjen. 
Disa Shqiptar, nje cope nenshtetsi marrin e t'ja bejne femijeve neper trena 'Beni, sit down tha mami, don't upset me se do te rrah pastaj  :buzeqeshje: ' e kur i pyet nga je, thone British  :buzeqeshje: 

Per sa i perket zharnit qe ka zgjedhur ka te bej me preferencat personale dhe gjithashtu me kerkesat e tregut..

Suksese Rites

----------


## thirsty

kjo eshte muzike boterore
jo shqiptare


Shume dobet Shqiperia.......

----------


## no name

Rita eshte si loqk  :buzeqeshje: 



Ketu e keni nje interviste te shkurter ne gjuhen shqipe nga Rita Ora per Radio Televisionin e Kosoves.







Kenga me e re qe pritet te behet nje tjeter hit;

*Rita Ora - R.I.P (Feat. Tinie Tempah)*

----------


## fighterme

Nuk eshte ndonje zhaner per lakmi. Thjesht komerciale, sezonale, qe nuk do i rezistoje kohes.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Tamam sezonale , derisa te ngopen ata zeqot me vithet e rites. 
Keshtu e kane keto femrat e hip hopit ne pergjithesi.

----------


## fighterme

> Tamam sezonale , derisa te ngopen ata zeqot me vithet e rites. 
> Keshtu e kane keto femrat e hip hopit ne pergjithesi.


Edhe pse vertete do te doja te ishte dikush si Adele, me te cilen do te mund te krenoheshim. Kjo nuk mund te them se eshte nga to me te cilat krenohem se jam shqiptar.

----------


## Vezba

Shqiptaret tash e kishin emertuar sikur RITA SAHATI  :buzeqeshje:  

Kjo vajza eshte edhe me fat edhe e talentuar. Edhe se ndoshta popullaritetin e saj  i ka ndihmuar shume fytyra e saj qe eshte identike me Rihanen. Por ne jemi krenar me Riten, E cila na prezenton te gjithve shqiptareve qe mund te bejme nje muzik te mir. e Jo vetem TALLAVA qe kohen e fundit i ka infektuar kjo muzika tallava edhe "Artistat" e tone qe i kemi.

RITA ORA ikon e muzikes shqipetare

----------


## shigjeta

*Rita Ora në "The Guardian"*

LONDER-Lajmet për Rita Orën kohëve të fundit po fillojnë të jenë të bezdisshme, por dalja e saj në "The Guardian" nuk lë shumë për të dëshiruar. Me titullin "E lindur e gatshme - Jay Z më ka thënë se mund të jem po aq e famshme sa Rihanna", Ora është sjellë në numrin e datës 12 prill bashkë me botimin e gazetës së famshme. Tim Jonze, gazetar i kësaj medieje prestigjioze e i cili gjithmonë merret me kritikën dhe tendencat e fundit të muzikës mbarëbotërore, i ka kushtuar një faqe Orës, duke e quajtur si një vajzë karizmatike e cila "tmerrësisht shpejt po përparon në muzikën e kohës, dhe kjo nuk po i kushton më një mund të madh, si ndodh tek të tjerët". 

"Nuk e besoj se do të ketë një Rihanna të ardhshme, por Jay Z më ka thënë se unë mund të jem po aq e suksesshme sa ajo. Në fillim të gjithë e njihnin Rihannën si vajzën e bukur nga ishulli, por Jay Z e dëshiron edhe një tjetër sukses si të Rihannës. Mendoj, ajo jam unë", thotë mes tjerash Rita Ora në këtë artikull dedikuar asaj. 

"The Guardian" e përshkruan Ritën si vajzën të cilën mund ta identifikoni shumë lehtë: me një masë të çoroditur flokësh prej biondeje magjepsëse. "Ajo dikur adhuronte Spiceworld dhe Celine Dion, ndërsa edhe sot mban një bluzë klasike me fytyrën e Dion. Dallimi mes saj dhe Rihannës është se Rihanna vjen nga Barbadosi, ndërsa Rita është lindur në Kosovë e dikur u shpërngul në Londër", shkruhet mes tjerash në artikullin e "The Guardian". Me një fotografi të madhe në print dhe tri të tilla në web, Ora në intervistë nuk ka harruar të tregojë krenarinë e saj prej kosovareje. "E kam thënë dhe vazhdoj ta them se vij nga Prishtina dhe jam krenare. Bashkëpunimet me Jay Z ose Drake janë të një volumi të madh, por kjo nuk do të thotë se duhet t'i harroj njerëzit e mi",- thotë Rita Ora. Hitet e saj të fundit janë lavdëruar tej mase, ndërsa brenda javës do të prezantohet edhe një projekt i ri i saj. Në intervistë ajo është pyetur edhe për bashkëpunimet e saj me këngëtarin Drake. 

"Ai u këndon femrave në atë mënyrë, që ato lehtë mund të dashurohen në të. Ai e ka pranuar se është lënduar dhe dikur ka qarë për një femër, dhe mendoj se kjo është e arritura e burrit. Kur e pranon se është lënduar, edhe pse shumica e gjinisë mashkullore nuk kanë sedër të pranojnë diçka të tillë",- thotë Ora në rreshtat e fundit të intervistës.

_(d.b/GSH/BalkanWeb)_

----------


## AnaH_M

ska gje prej ksaj ama hiq!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Aman si ma flet ate anglishten , si ato zezaket e rrugeve kjo  :ngerdheshje:  .
Jane bere keta council estate owners ,xexo wanna be.

E degjova ne nje interviste keshtu pa dashje.

Me beri per te qesh  :ngerdheshje:  .

----------


## beni33

> *Rita Ora: Permes muzikes dua te tregoj prejardhjen shqiptare*
> 
> 
> Rita Ora, nje kengetare 21-vjecare shqiptare nga Kosova, e cila ka lidhur kontrate me kompanine muzikore Roc Nation, qe drejtohet nga reperi i madh Jay-Z. Publiku i gjere, per here te pare e kane pare ate ne spotin e kenges Over te kengetarit te njohur Drake. Rita ka nje histori mjaft te pasur muzikore, pavaresisht moshes se saj te re. Ne dhjetor, ajo bashkepunoi me DJ Fresh per kengen e tij te re, Hot Right Now, e cila eshte ngjitur ne majat e top listave muzikore britanike. Rita beson ne paraqitjen ne castin e duhur. Prandaj, eshte me se e drejte qe ajo tani eshte duke finalizuar albumin e saj te pare pas suksesit te arritur me hitin e saj me te fundit. Uebsajti muzikor hypetrak.com ka biseduar me te ne lidhje me jeten e saj, futjen e saj ne industrine muzikore, kalimin te Roc Nation dhe per shume gjera te tjera. Ju sjellim intervisten e Rita Ores te perkthyer ne shqip. 
> 
> *A mund te prezantoheni per lexuesit tane?* 
> 
> Une quhem Rita Ora, jam kengetare dhe tekstshkruese nen kontrate me Roc Nation, dhe e dua muziken. 
> 
> ...


a  mdoket   esht  kjo   ajo   kengetarja   e  cila   ishte  e  lidhur  me  nje   majmun  te  zii     tash   ka  fillar  te  mirret  edhe  me  prejardhjen e  saj  eh  te  mjert  na   kan  filluar  edhe   disa   lavire   me   fol  per   perardhje  dhe  per kultur   shiptare   eh po  posht  ka  ra   katuni  thot  nje  fjal   e  popullit

----------


## Lov!

jevgjite kosove,

----------


## Boy_XL

> jevgjite kosove,


- That's is true.

----------


## IMadhi.

S'eshte jevgjite... Ketu eshte me familjen, jan Shqiptar:


Tani duket me mir, nuk flen me ne solariumet...  :ngerdheshje: 


Gjithsesi per tani eshte puro-komerciale, eshte me e talentuar
se Rihanna for ex., por kengat qe i ka lansuar i ka gjith te njejte...
It's kinda getting boring, she needs to step up her game.

----------


## xfiles

> Ne brixton qeka rrit kjo goca qe kendoka hip hop?
> Apo ne hackney?
> 
> lol
> 
> S'doli nje muzikante tamam andej nga anet tona si ajo prima donna qe ishte e famshme se ja harrova dhe emrin.
> 
> Na kane mbyt keta hip hopistat .


Si rralle ndonjehere shume dakord.

----------


## murik

> Aman si ma flet ate anglishten , si ato zezaket e rrugeve kjo  .
> Jane bere keta council estate owners ,xexo wanna be.
> 
> E degjova ne nje interviste keshtu pa dashje.
> 
> Me beri per te qesh  .


Ti qe e paske inat, shko qero patate te restoranti ku punon..Rites ja hengsha bathen lol

----------


## bayern

Ore a jam cmen une apo duket icik si jevge kjo?

Nje tjeter hap i madh per shqiptaret, ca ka mbet tani shqiptari i pare ne Shtepine e bardhe?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## mia@

Lol, familjaret e saj duken  qe jane shqiptar. Ajo si Portorikanet e ketushme. Su ka lene gje.  Ate sikur e kane adoptuar!

----------

